# continuing occasional symptoms - still no idea what this is



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

I was on this forum earlier this year with LUTS concerns and unfortunately some of the same symptoms have re-surfaced. 

So since around November, I started sleeping poorly, waking up anywhere between 2am and 5am and sometimes finding it difficult to go back to sleep. In December, and only on some occasions, I started having this odd symptom where I would have double voids, in other words I would void around 700ml and then maybe 2 hours later I would feel a slight urge/sensation to void again. I would then void around the same amount despite not having drunk much in between. This only happened on occasion and at the time I remember checking my blood sugar (via monitors) and it was normal because I'm worried about diabetes (as it runs in my family). I had a PSA test done and that was normal. Around 4 samples of urinalysis also came back normal too; no signs of infection, no blood in urine etc. But what's interesting is that my feeling of needing to urinate isn't the classic "busting I really need to go" feeling, it's more of a tightness, more specifically it's *like some urine is still stuck in the shaft of my penis.* It does NOT HURT, NO PAIN but just feels slightly tight down there and a sensation that I could pee but don't really need to pee (if you know what I mean?). Only a few occasions do I remember a slightly burning tingling in the shaft of my penis but that's last like a few seconds. I've googled this and it seems that I'm not alone here with this symptom. Why does this happen, what could this be? Is this possibly a prostate infection or something else?

The last 4/5 months have been erratic. From mid March til around mid May the symptoms started largely disappearing I would be totally fine for weeks (normal urination patterns. good sleep) and then one day I might have this double/triple void. It's disturbing to me because on the other days I usually only have to go 3-4 times max and this has always been normal for me. Every time where I have these voids in relatively short period of time, my urine is usually almost colourless, possibly with a tinge of yellow. Now I hear this is normal and means you're well hydrated but it bothers me to the point where I start feeling very anxious and on edge probably because I'm worried it's something serious but I guess I'm wondering where the extra urine is coming from? I have, over the years consumed alot of green tea (obv has caffeine) and other teas but am cutting down now but I don't think this is a cause of any my symptoms. 

These last 2 weeks, the insomnia is back and I've been waking up early at like 2am. I'll go to sleep fine then wake up after a few hours and can't get back to sleep until around 6am. Another key point is that this entire time I've never had any pain really anywhere, soreness, don't feel tired (despite the early morning waking) or thirsty, never been ill, everything else therefore is fairly normal. The only other thing is very recent, like yesterday I noticed my right testicle is slightly painful when I touch it in one particular area (think I've had this before and it's just gone away by itself) but not sure if this could be related to a prostate infection. 

The on and off insomnia and this occasional slightly abnormal urination pattern is what's worrying me. 

I don't think the insomnia is related to the but can't be sure.


----------



## KatL (May 31, 2018)

Sorry, this sounds frustrating. You should talk to a doctor.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Have you consulted a psychiatrist?

Seriously if a normal medical doctor can't help you with your symptoms, perhaps a psychiatrist might.

Best of luck.


----------

